# does grubhub pay better than dootdash?



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

waiting for background check on grubhub


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

They all pay the same, it all depends on what the customer tips.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> They all pay the same, it all depends on what the customer tips.


Disagree uber eats base pay lot higher than doordash


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

downeybrook said:


> waiting for background check on grubhub


Depends on your city. It varies. In San Diego, I do better with GH than UE and PM. Never tried DD. I used to do great with UE, then one day they cut our pay so I quit for GH.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

downeybrook said:


> Disagree uber eats base pay lot higher than doordash


It's not much of a difference, in my city gh pays better because customers tip better, base pay is low from all 3 apps in my city, some ue customers tip good but not as good as gh customers, then dd is the bottom of the barrel, dd customers rarely tip $5+.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> It's not much of a difference, in my city gh pays better because customers tip better, base pay is low from all 3 apps in my city, some ue customers tip good but not as good as gh customers, then dd is the bottom of the barrel, dd customers rarely tip $5+.


Doordash switched from percentage to flat number on tip..they dont care about driver at all


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

downeybrook said:


> Doordash switched from percentage to flat number on tip..they dont care about driver at all


That explains the low tips.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> That explains the low tips.


Used to get alot of payouts Between $15-$20
When it was percentage based


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

downeybrook said:


> uber eats base pay lot higher than doordash


UE's $2.5 base pay isn't that high.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> UE's $2.5 base pay isn't that high.


I guess every city different...hardly ever lower than $4 on short trips & close to $1 per Mile on long ones


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

downeybrook said:


> waiting for background check on grubhub





rideshareapphero said:


> They all pay the same, it all depends on what the customer tips.


They have a higher tipping default rate so you will see better offer.



downeybrook said:


> Used to get alot of payouts Between $15-$20
> When it was percentage based


When did they change this because if notice payout not being what they use to be.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> They have a higher tipping default rate so you will see better offer.
> 
> 
> When did they change this because if notice payout not being what they use to be.


Been 6 months to a year ago


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Disagree uber eats base pay lot higher than doordash


Did Uber not lower pay where you're at yet? Because 90% of my UE offers are < $3 as of this week.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Did Uber not lower pay where you're at yet? Because 90% of my UE offers are < $3 as of this week.


I figured that was coming since they're copying doordash on everything


----------

